# Fenix P1 - "pocket rocket"



## UnknownVT (Jun 15, 2006)

Seems that the initial fervor has died down on the Fenix P1... 
.... pity......

The Fenix P1 - a 3watt Lux, single CR123A - was one in the bunch of flashlights 4sevens (http://fenix-store.com/) very kindly sent me on loan for CPF review.

Please see also -

Fenix L1T (vs. L1 v2.5, L2T, Civictor, P1) 

Fenix L1P with Color LEDs 

Size -





as can be seen, amazingly small for even a single CR123 flashlight......

Heads -




diameter of the Fenix P1 is the same as the AA Fenix L1 and L2T.

Even though the Fenix P1 is dimunitive and easily pocketable - it still comes with a neat, but rugged looking belt-pouch





vs. Nuwai Q3 both on primary CR123A







hard to judge because of the tint difference - but the Fenix P1 seems just a bit brighter.....

(on primary CR123A) vs. Fenix L1 v2.5 (Non-Premium) on alkaline







the Fenix P1 is noticably brighter

(on primary CR123A) vs. Fenix L2T on alkalines







The L2T might be a bit brighter - but it's close and to me makes no practical difference the beams are so similar.

(on primary CR123A) vs. LightHound 3w V3 on 3.7V RCR123 -







The LightHound is just brighter - but surprisingly close.....

OK what if the Fenix P1 was on 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion RCR123?

(3.7V RCR123) vs. Nuwai Q3 on primary CR123A







Fenix P1 on RCR123 is brighter

(3.7V RCR123) vs. Nuwai Q3 with RCR123 







comparable - but maybe the Fenix P1 on RCR123 is a shade brighter.

(3.7V RCR123) vs. LightHound 3w V3 on 3.7V RCR123







very comparable

Previously, I called the 3watt Nuwai Q3 and LightHound V3 on 3.7V RCR123 - spectacular in brightness. Here's a flashlight LESS than 1/2 the size that has comparable brightness on 3.7V RCR123 (does get warm pretty quickly) - but even on primary CR123A it acquits itself very well indeed.

It is a true "Pocket Rocket" in every sense of the word.......


----------



## dtsoll (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree Vincent and thanks for the great comparisons!! This has to be the neatest little light I have seen in a long time considering the price and what this light is good for. Very pocketable, bright, great runtime, tailstands, everything I want it to do! Yeah, I wish it were two stage also but, it isn't and I still like the light a great deal! Not sure for how long but it has bumped my U60 out of its spot. For now anyway! Doug


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree. I really like the P1 light.


----------



## powernoodle (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm a fan as well. Very bright on a RCR123. Took it outside last night and it really throws. Not much to dislike about this one.

cheers


----------



## LightAddict (Jun 15, 2006)

Love mine! just got it today from fenix-store.Its great.fast shipping too.WOW that rcr123 makes it really bright.need to get some rcr's and a charger


----------



## jtice (Jun 15, 2006)

The P1 turned out to be a really nice light.
Pretty good runtime, and great output.
Not to mention its super small !

~John


----------



## powernoodle (Jun 15, 2006)

Fenix is kickin' some hiney. The L1P has been my EDC since it was introduced, and the P1 is a real contender.

Just ordered my 7th Fenix, but I'm a sicko.

cheers


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jun 15, 2006)

Yea, I agree too, the P1 is a serious light, and my favorite carry in its belt holster. Also, I never thought I'd remove my keychain attached Arc AAA-P, but replaced it with a LOP, yea, I know it has less run time, but I'm happy to trade that run time for the big increase in brightness....

What will be next in the inovative world of flashlight LED technology?????


----------



## Alloy Addict (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm as happy with my P1 as I was the day I got it, and that is very happy. I've used it, and played with it, several times a day. My only problem was with my Surefire 123s not working, but I tried it earlier today and it worked. I think the foam ring just had to break in a little. I'll still probably hit 4sevens up for the replacement ring, just in case other brands pose problems. I wish that the lanyard ring holes were a bit bigger, but then the light would be longer.

I really like the silver color on mine, the knurling is well done, and the threads are as good as those on my Innovas, [email protected], et al.

I'm just looking forward to the two stage (P1T?) that I hope is in the works.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm just looking forward to the two stage (P1T?) that I hope is in the works.:grin2:[/QUOTE said:


> I agree a 2 stage P1 would the the cat's well you know - especially if Fenix can keep the price decent.


----------



## evi1joe (Jun 16, 2006)

How safe is it to run it on the RCR123s?? I keep hearing it'll take the extra power batteries and jump to ~75 lumens, but is there any chance it'll damage the light (or...explode)?
Thanks,
jOE


----------



## tsask (Jun 16, 2006)

the batteries need to be protected RCRs.

this set up is excellent!

I love my P1 from 4sevens on RCRs from lighthound.com !!!


----------



## frisco (Jun 16, 2006)

The Fenix P1 is the best kept secret in flashlights today !!!

My two favorite "Budget" small lights are:

Fenix P1 on rCR123 and the Fenix L2P w/nekomane rCR2

Great lights in the $50.00 range.

My fav "Budget" 1AA size is the JetBeam w/14500 battery (I still need to try the the L1T w/14500 battery)

I love the finish on the P1 !!!! I wish Fenix would do a run of there other products with this same finish !!!!

frisco


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1 - "pocket rocket" - Silver finish*

I agree with Frisco, the silver finsih on my P1 is really nice, would love to see Fenix offer that on all their models.


----------



## Fiddleback (Jun 16, 2006)

I really like my P1. I'm using protected RCR's. I haven't had any of the problems I've read about, and mine has pretty good tint too.


----------



## Alloy Addict (Jun 16, 2006)

I e-mailed 4sevens today to request the newer foam ring, and got a reply in 5 minutes.:goodjob: From my other Fenix Store experiences I predict it will be here by Tuesday.


----------



## wquiles (Jun 16, 2006)

Great job on the outstanding beamshot comparisons 

Will


----------



## hivoltage (Jun 17, 2006)

Whats the deal on the new foam rings?


----------



## berto (Jun 17, 2006)

I was going to buy one of these but why do I need protected r123's every light that I have that can run on rechargeables Ive used unprotected cells .Is this light different?


----------



## frisco (Jun 17, 2006)

berto said:


> I was going to buy one of these but why do I need protected r123's every light that I have that can run on rechargeables Ive used unprotected cells .Is this light different?



Unprotected work just fine. (for the edumacated!)

frisco


----------



## Alloy Addict (Jun 18, 2006)

hivoltage said:


> Whats the deal on the new foam rings?



Some people have complained that their P1s don't work with certain battery brands. Fenix has changed the foam ring in the bottom, so that this shouldn't be a problem. If someone bought one (or several) from the first batch from the Fenix Store, 4sevens will mail out the new ring if requested. The original order number must be included with the request.


----------



## Penguin (Jun 18, 2006)

My Battery Station 123's and R123's work fine in my P1, perhaps I got lucky... but I agree, the P1 is a real powerhouse in a small, well constructed package. Great for EDC!

-Josh


----------



## zulu45 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Woo hoo, just placed an order with 4sevens at Fenix-Store.com. Can't wait to get my P1.*


----------



## capriman86 (Jun 18, 2006)

zulu45 said:


> *Woo hoo, just placed an order with 4sevens at Fenix-Store.com. Can't wait to get my P1.*



your going to love it :rock:


----------



## tsask (Jun 18, 2006)

Mine is great as well. I figured it would rival a FF3 when you run the P1 on PROTECTED RCRs. my next light may be that CR2 Ion in lime green at $160 I can only ask why almost 3 times as much $$$ as the P1 set up on RCRs?


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 18, 2006)

The R123 puts it in DD?


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Here are my thoughts on the Fenix P1.*
*:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: *

*For under $50 this light is great and using a RCR123 makes it even better.*

*:goodjob: *


----------



## evi1joe (Jun 19, 2006)

I have two now (one's going off to dad for a belated Father's Day gift!). My black one is a bit brighter, and has a more distinct bright circle, but it does rattle quite a bit. I got the RCRs and the little charger as well. I put the order in with him/her on Friday or Saturday, and the lights were here this (Monday) morning!! Amazing service!


----------



## Davey (Jun 19, 2006)

I too have ordered a P1 to use as a keychain light and an L1T (because i can) from 4sevens! Hoping it arrives soon i cant wait..


----------



## UnknownVT (Jun 19, 2006)

*evi1joe* wrote: _" it does rattle quite a bit"_

There is supposed to be a foam ring at the bottom of the body - which helps prevent rattling. 

However the battery does need to be in contact with that foam ring for it to be effective. 

So if one backs off the head too far then the battery will rattle. 

I back off the head until the battery just rattles then tighten it down just a shade to stop the rattling. 

On my sample that's just under about 1/2 of a turn - enough not to turn on accidentally.


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Jun 19, 2006)

just got my black P1 and well..................

I'm in love! and i've only tested it out in broad day-light in my truck so far!!

head is nice and smooth(movement)


----------



## Paintstorm (Jun 19, 2006)

Alright, I just ordered my P1 after reading alot of great comments on it, cant wait to get it! Anyone have any opinions on whether this would be a good idea to have for the P1? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7610283778&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## capriman86 (Jun 19, 2006)

Paintstorm said:


> Alright, I just ordered my P1 after reading alot of great comments on it, cant wait to get it! Anyone have any opinions on whether this would be a good idea to have for the P1? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7610283778&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1



I just bought these which has free shipping and are 900mah and have 12v charging capability.

http://www.all-battery.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=521

Only had them for 3 hrs now...so I have no feedback yet


----------



## Paintstorm (Jun 19, 2006)

I see that the RCR123's come in a few different amp sizes. Is 900 safe for the P1? Last bit of info I need before I order a charger and batteries.


----------



## Somy Nex (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't remember if Powerizer batteries are protected or not, and it doesn't state on the site there.

Anyway, with shipping included it comes out to be about $27-28, which isn't that much less than the $30 a confirmed protected RCR123 kit is being sold for at Lighthound here. Lighthound has gotten much positive feedback from folks here, and very rightly deserved it is.

There are a few threads around of battery safety and exploding batteries and stuff which would be great to read up on if you haven't already. "Catastrophic failures" as they call them aren't exactly something you'd like to experience =)


----------



## Paintstorm (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanx somy, im still a little confused however. The charger you posted has 750mah, post before has 900mah. My main concern is being new to this, I dont want to get my new P1 and drop one of these rcr's in there at 4.2 volts and have an instantly ruined flashlight because I got the wrong mah. If anyone has an awnser to this question, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 19, 2006)

Paintstorm said:


> Thanx somy, im still a little confused however. The charger you posted has 750mah, post before has 900mah. My main concern is being new to this, I dont want to get my new P1 and drop one of these rcr's in there at 4.2 volts and have an instantly ruined flashlight because I got the wrong mah. If anyone has an awnser to this question, I would greatly appreciate it.



I've used an MP unprotected R123 cell in one of P1's for a runtime test, without any ill effects. I"m not intending to use R123's on a regular basis.


----------



## dtsoll (Jun 19, 2006)

Paintstorm,
That is the capacity of the battery and won't make any difference whether it is 750 or 900mah. The 900mah will just last longer. Doug


----------



## Somy Nex (Jun 19, 2006)

just my personal opinion i guess, but if you aren't overly familiar with how to handle the li-on cells, then it's best to go protected. Along with TiN, I also use unprotected cells for some of my lights, but I believe that we at least know about or have a decent grasp of the various safety and handling issues surrounding them.

There are inherent dangers in overdischarging li-on cells, and though it may not necessarily explode on you, i don't know if you want to chance that without knowing much about it. informed risk is one thing, uninformed risk is completely another =)

most li-on, protected or unprotected, will come off the charger 'hot' at about 4.2v. i don't think it should be too much of a problem. the voltage sags, and the battery will charge quickly enough that if you do your charging weekly, you can charge a battery within one evening, and let the charged battery sit off the charger for at least a week before you change batteries which might help it a bit. but if you are concerned about this you can check out J.S. Burly's website (find JonSydneyB in the userlist here) who (i think) sells 3.0v regulated li-ons.


----------



## Paintstorm (Jun 19, 2006)

ahh got it, thanks everyone, i appreciate it.


----------



## jayb79 (Jun 19, 2006)

Vincent,
You have got to stop this. This site is costing me lately. 
Just kidding. Great work as usual.
I just ordered a P1, i couldn't help myself.
Last week i ordered the HDS 42, a great EDC for work and the P1 will be my home EDC. It is an addiction.


----------



## Paintstorm (Jun 20, 2006)

lol, i completely agree jay. I just saw someont mentioning a t4 on another thread, and after reading it I think I might order one up. Going broke but certainly not in the dark!:lolsign:


----------



## capriman86 (Jun 21, 2006)

Paintstorm said:


> lol, i completely agree jay. I just saw someont mentioning a t4 on another thread, and after reading it I think I might order one up. Going broke but certainly not in the dark!:lolsign:



I own a T4 also....great light. Been more then happy with it.
Finicky charging issues is what most users have experienced.
Doesn't like to seat on the charger pins well sometimes.



Although this Fenix really holds its own to it pretty well!


----------



## UnknownVT (Jun 23, 2006)

Current draw readings from the Fenix P1 

Primary CR123A (2.96V o-c) = 0.80A
Rechargeable RCR123 (4.03V o-c) = 0.63A

So on primary CR123A the total power draw for the Fenix P1 at the battery was 2.37watts.
on rechargeable RCR123 (3.7V Li-ion) power draw was 2.54watts.


----------



## Vega (Jul 8, 2006)

Woah... few hours later and 30+ posts!

This P1 Sounds popular and might just be my ticket to a torch that is small, practical and will impress me mates by packing some light.

I live in UK so will have to hunt around for suppliers. Anyone know where I should get some Protected 123 batt's for this too ?


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 8, 2006)

I believe 4sevens has free international shipping: http://fenix-store.com/index.php

For your protected R123As, I recommend AW---he's a great vendor and CPFer: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97268


BTW, I also love my black P1!


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Nascar for the graph info....


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Jul 8, 2006)

I like my QIII, but the P1 keeps me wondering if I should change my EDC.

UnknownVT:


Great shots and info.

Just for farther comparison...Do you happen to know the the bin of of LED in the QIII? Also, is the QIII using the old board (~700mAh on primary) or the new board (~1000mAh on primary)...that is to say what is the QIII draw readings?


----------



## tsask (Jul 8, 2006)

Lighthound.com for the RCR123 set up, 4sevens, fenix store for your P1

about $80 delivered 

I envisioned this as my "poor man's" answer to the FF3. It definitely outdoes my Q3!


----------



## chiphead (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm trying to be content with my Q3, but the P1 beam shot looks great without no green tint.

chiphead


----------



## Illum (Jul 9, 2006)

I want one, can't afford one


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 9, 2006)

Of all my torchs, my P1 is the one I " show off " the most.


----------



## brunt_sp (Jul 9, 2006)

I got my P1 from Lighthound last week - there was no foam ring in it. The flashlight rattles whenever it is off. I intend to email Lighthound unless any member can advise whether this is standard now.


----------



## anarchistpetey (Jul 9, 2006)

I have that same issue brunt. I just received mine from 4Sevens today. It seems to be about exactly as bright as my L1P, but with a smaller form-factor. Awesome light. I love the Natural finish too. But the battery rattle somewhat annoys me. I was going to make a foam ring myself, and probably still will. Would be faster than waiting for one to arrive. One other small gripe I have with the P1 is that mine has a slightly off-center L.E.D.. I don't think it affects the beam at all, but it is noticeable when looking down the business-end.

I would EDC this little guy if it was more practical for me to carry. I don't really like to have something bigger than quarters flopping around in my pockets. I also don't like having to dig into my pockets to get something.
Currently I carry my L1P, I prefer it because I retrofitted a Dorcy Metal-Gear pocket clip to it, which makes it much more accessible for me. And it makes the light look even nicer. I also love clickies, more convenient and more fun. So far my experiences with Fenix and 4Sevens have been wonderful. I love this brand. I have never been a fan of Chinese products, it's not that I hated them, they are part of our every-day life, and some Chinese products are great quality, like the Fenix's. Amazing little lights.


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 9, 2006)

brunt_sp said:


> I got my P1 from Lighthound last week - there was no foam ring in it. The flashlight rattles whenever it is off. I intend to email Lighthound unless any member can advise whether this is standard now.


I got my P1 from the Fenix-Store.com a couple of weeks ago. Mine didn't come with a foam ring either. The battery rattled like yours. I wrapped electrical tape around the battery, 1 layer, and it worked pretty good. On my next order, I ask 4sevens for a replacment foam ring and and it was included with my order. Never said but.... Thanks!! 
I guess you could try the same from Lighthound.... or, I understand you can also make one for yourself with a small Dr. Scholls corn pad. I picked some up but haven't tried it. The replacement I received works good. I even left the tape on the battery.


----------



## bamabright (Jul 9, 2006)

brunt_sp said:


> I got my P1 from Lighthound last week - there was no foam ring in it. The flashlight rattles whenever it is off. I intend to email Lighthound unless any member can advise whether this is standard now.


 
I can give my 2 cents to these other questions, but first, the foam ring situation. I have 2 p1's and neither came with the foam ring. I have never actually seen this foam ring!!?? Anyway, there was a thread (forgot where) but using a corn pad (yes, for feet!!) works perfectly.. dr,scholes was recommended, I used the value brand at wal- mart. Takes a little trim with sissors, but its a perfect fit with great adhesive and NO MORE RATTLE!! I had a buddy checkin out my p1 and he was like..Is that a freakin foot corn thing in there!!:lolsign: 

The other folks debating the qIII or the p1, its a toss, 2 totally different lights, I personally like the QIII for edc, I have a upgraded reflector and a 2 stage switch, and it now smokes my p1's in throw!! Well not smoke...but it is noticeable. 

I run ONLY rcr123's in both these lights, and I have never had a problem, qIII gets warm, the p1 gets hot, and my orb raw actually smokes !! Just kiddin'!!

Bottom line, 2 totally different lights, the p1 has a more consistend color temp between models (from what I have seen) the qIII does not!! (from what I have seen) The qIII is small, the p1 is just plain tiny!! twisty vs. clicky. A pain to mod, and an even more pain to mod. Ypu cant go wrong with either though, but the qIII + upgrades (2 stage, reflector) that make it more of a useable, brighter light for the smae money (just my opinion).


----------



## markbUK (Jul 9, 2006)

Vega said:


> Woah... few hours later and 30+ posts!
> 
> This P1 Sounds popular and might just be my ticket to a torch that is small, practical and will impress me mates by packing some light.
> 
> I live in UK so will have to hunt around for suppliers. Anyone know where I should get some Protected 123 batt's for this too ?


 
Hi I have no idea if you can get R123's over here, I have used Lighthound in the past, great service

Mark


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 9, 2006)

*Randy Shackleford* wrote: _"Just for farther comparison...Do you happen to know the the bin of of LED in the QIII? Also, is the QIII using the old board (~700mAh on primary) or the new board (~1000mAh on primary)...that is to say what is the QIII draw readings?"_

Many thanks for the kind words.

I don't know the bin# of the LuxIII in my Q3 - 
I've not been able to open the head despite boil-in-the-bag - 
and I'm too whimpy to try wretching for fear of damaging the finish.

However I do know my Q3 is the older style - which draws about 700mA on primary CR123A, and has the reverse clicky - I reviewed it in this thread -

Nuwai Q3

there is a post by 3rd_shift in that thread that suggests it may be a SX1* tint Luxeon3 ......

Also you might want to check out -

Nuwai Q3 with RCR123 + Nano Charger


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Jul 9, 2006)

UnknownVT said:


> *Randy Shackleford* wrote: _"Just for farther comparison...Do you happen to know the the bin of of LED in the QIII? Also, is the QIII using the old board (~700mAh on primary) or the new board (~1000mAh on primary)...that is to say what is the QIII draw readings?"_
> 
> Many thanks for the kind words.
> 
> ...



good to know.

perhaps a QIII U bin running on a 1000mAh board are factors I'll consider when comparing these two.

.


----------



## lightrod (Jul 9, 2006)

Does this light have a easy/smooth twist motion - easy to operate in one hand?


----------



## anarchistpetey (Jul 9, 2006)

Indeed it does lightrod. Especially if you lube the o-ring a little, it is smooth as silk, and easy to operate with one hand.


----------



## liteboy (Jul 9, 2006)

Its funny that there's always a flavor-of-the-month light. I have not been on CPF very long, but in my recent memory I can recall several lights that have come and gone causing initial fervor, then died down just as quickly. These include the Amilite, the Peak Carribean (and others in its lineup), Jetbeam, the Jil lights, and now the Fenix P1. 

I certainly buy into all the hype just like everyone else here but after experiencing a wider range of lights now (and spending lots of money), I can say that in the long run, getting a better quality light despite the higher inital outlay of cash will indeed save one more money in the long run - versus buying every cheap(er) light that comes along, even when it becomes highly touted by users and reviewers alike. 

I can speak only of my own experience but after buying the HDS U60 and Dspeck's FF3, I have lost *some* of the urge to acquire the flavor-of-the month kind. IMO, the FF3 has everything and more of what the P1 has to offer. Forget about creating a 2/3/4 stage switch for this thing. Just get a FF3!


----------



## Blazer (Jul 9, 2006)

I just ordered one last week, should be arriving this week, but I've noticed that the majority of people are using the R123's, is anybody using primary batts? Is there any problem using primary batts in the P1?

That's what I was planning to do as I have a few stocked up and didn't want the added expense of a charger and the R123's


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jul 9, 2006)

I've used both types in mine. The cr123 is pretty bright. But, the r123 really lights the barn... I own flashlights that cost much more than the P1 , but not really sure if they're worth that much more than a P1 all things considered (wonder if this comment opens the proverbial can of worms?..).


----------



## tsask (Jul 9, 2006)

I know what it means to be a flashlkight of the month, the Q3, Peak Pacicifc, and the Fenix L0P & L1P have been popular here. 

To me each has a distinct purpose some I still carry. the Q3 was my first pocket powerful CR123 LED, the peak Pacific is on my keychain I like that beam from a single AAA, my P1 is on my keychain as well. For many applications the P1 can replace a "regular" size much larger light. My Fenix 1LP and Nuwai Q3 were replaced by the Ilumabean CR123. All of them now in my drawer, have been replaced by P1.

RCR123/P1
all you need to know about personal lighting


----------



## dc (Jul 9, 2006)

liteboy said:


> Its funny that there's always a flavor-of-the-month light. I have not been on CPF very long, but in my recent memory I can recall several lights that have come and gone causing initial fervor, then died down just as quickly. These include the Amilite, the Peak Carribean (and others in its lineup), Jetbeam, the Jil lights, and now the Fenix P1.
> 
> I certainly buy into all the hype just like everyone else here but after experiencing a wider range of lights now (and spending lots of money), I can say that in the long run, getting a better quality light despite the higher inital outlay of cash will indeed save one more money in the long run - versus buying every cheap(er) light that comes along, even when it becomes highly touted by users and reviewers alike.
> 
> I can speak only of my own experience but after buying the HDS U60 and Dspeck's FF3, I have lost *some* of the urge to acquire the flavor-of-the month kind. IMO, the FF3 has everything and more of what the P1 has to offer. Forget about creating a 2/3/4 stage switch for this thing. Just get a FF3!



I think u got it all wrong here. Alot of those who bought into whatever favour of the month light also has high end lights such as those u mention. I think it just that we can't stop help buying new stuff to keep ourselve happy... 

Anyway, regarding the FF3. Its a great light but i would want to point out a few advantage the P1 had over it.
Well, the P1 is abt 3 time cheaper shipped, the beam profile is better than a FF3(i saw a FF3 before, the beam is not really smooth, with some faint rings), It's a tad smaller than a FF3 and lastly it regulate well on a CR123 whereas a FF3 needs a R123 to max it potential, not forgetting FF3 is using PWM for regulation.

DC


----------



## tsask (Jul 9, 2006)

could anyone compare a P1/RCR123 to a Orb Raw / Ns?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 9, 2006)

All I know about all this could fit on the head of a pin.

BUT! I was fat, dumb and happy with a Minim*g with a Lambda LUXIII pill for a good while.

I never bought into the QIII hype, and some of the fancier 1x123 lights were/are just way outside my pay scale.

But with two review threads running, and this thread....

I have the info I need to send 4sevens a Money Order just as soon as I can bust loose the money! For my needs the P1 SEEMS to be what the doctor ordered!!

I hope that belt sheath works out well. I really require one hand access/activation....


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jul 9, 2006)

Vega said:


> Woah... few hours later and 30+ posts!
> 
> This P1 Sounds popular and might just be my ticket to a torch that is small, practical and will impress me mates by packing some light.
> 
> I live in UK so will have to hunt around for suppliers. Anyone know where I should get some Protected 123 batt's for this too ?


 

Vega, if you are willing to use standard thow away CR123's until you can score some good recharchables I'd buy from here...

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/default.php?cat=3&type=3020&man=0&filterwords=&go=SEARCH&comp=

Cheapest you'll get them in good old "rip-off" Britain...I buy all my batts from these folks...but that guy at lighthound.com will do you 20 CR123's for $26 shipped (just under £15) Can't grumble at those prices!



CFU


----------



## liteboy (Jul 9, 2006)

dc said:


> I think it just that we can't stop help buying new stuff to keep ourselve happy...
> 
> DC



I absolutely agree. I also want every new light that comes out. However, I think when you already have the best, you tend to pass over some of the more obviously inferior lights, or lights that are just cool but offer no real advantage over lights you already have - hence saving some money...


----------



## jts (Jul 9, 2006)

having bought and used 2 and 3 cell lights for the most part, i am VERY impressed by my P1, and it makes me rethink the need to carry anything bigger for edc. it is bright enough that i really don't see the benefit of carrying something in the 6P form factor unless there's some special reason to.

as for not buying "cheap" lights and saving up for a FF3 or a U60 or something, there is a real benefit to having a high quality beater light. and i'd rather have 3 P1s than 1 FF3. others may disagree.


----------



## bamabright (Jul 9, 2006)

dc said:


> I think u got it all wrong here. Alot of those who bought into whatever favour of the month light also has high end lights such as those u mention. I think it just that we can't stop help buying new stuff to keep ourselve happy...
> 
> Anyway, regarding the FF3. Its a great light but i would want to point out a few advantage the P1 had over it.
> Well, the P1 is abt 3 time cheaper shipped, the beam profile is better than a FF3(i saw a FF3 before, the beam is not really smooth, with some faint rings), It's a tad smaller than a FF3 and lastly it regulate well on a CR123 whereas a FF3 needs a R123 to max it potential, not forgetting FF3 is using PWM for regulation.
> ...


 
My 2 cents...I agree that the p1 does offer some advantages over the ffIII, but tinkering, modifying (in my opinion) is what this stuff is all about. Yeah, a p1 (or qIII) for that matter, is a third if the cost, and..you get to play with it, put it on a keychain...get it dirty, mod the hell out of it!! The ffIII is an awesome light, and I own one, but I look at like its already been tinkered with to the max, and I paid someone else the price for that feature  . These lower end lights have their advantages, and for the price, you get a heck of a lot for what you pay for. I can mod a qIII with a flupic, reflector and upgraded star, and still have half the cost of the ffIII..and all the features!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 9, 2006)

Big time whoopie multi levels and all that stuff are cool, if you can afford it!

I was doing just fine with my LUXIII Minim*g, using the spill if the spot was too much.

I think I'll be just FINE with a P1, using it much the same way. 

I am not good at soldering and other modding stuff. If it isn't EASY, I can't do it.

So rock on Bamabright!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jul 10, 2006)

Many great lights have been mentioned in the thread (FF-III, HDS, ETC), however output vs. runtime vs. cost goes to the P1, hands down. As far as I can tell, the P1 is the smallest, brightest, most regulated NON-RECHARGABLE CR123 light out there right now.


----------



## photonhoer (Jul 10, 2006)

T-I-N

Nice and succinct!!! The P1 seems to be "the smallest, brightest, most regulated NON-RECHARGABLE CR123 light out there right now".

Now we can wait for user reports to come in over time to see how it holds up and what its ideosyncracies are.

I'm very impressed with how much light it puts out from so small a formfactor. What I'd like to compare is its overall useability; is it too focused for easy close work use (would the CR2 Ion be better for this?). conversely, would the CR2 Ion be a littlw too floody for walking around use in the dark woods, etc? I suppose I'll have to do the research myself. Sigh!!!

John


----------



## LightHearted (Jul 11, 2006)

A few people have mentioned that the P1 is "nonrechargeable." What exactly is meant by that? It appears to be able to run fine on R123s. 
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Jul 11, 2006)

LightHearted said:


> A few people have mentioned that the P1 is "nonrechargeable." What exactly is meant by that? It appears to be able to run fine on R123s.
> Thanks,
> Ken




I think they mean it "can" run on regular primary CR123's with a good output because of it's regulation board.


----------



## Alin10123 (Jul 12, 2006)

Dang... imma gonna have to get me one of these.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree with Randy. My P1 is pretty bright on a regular cr123. I have also run it on protected r123 battery and is is brighter than with the cr123, but am very pleased with the output with each type battery nevertheless !


----------



## lexina (Jul 12, 2006)

I had a chance to choose between the sandblasted and the black colour. I loved the sandblasted colour but unfortunately between the two available, the black had a better tint so I went with that. I am hoping to pick up a sandblasted one soon - it's just an amazing light and everyone i show it to loves it.


----------



## Alin10123 (Jul 12, 2006)

lexina said:


> the black had a better tint so I went with that.



Are you referring to the tint of the finish? or the tint of the LED?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 12, 2006)

Got my other rats killed. Next MO is for a Natural P1. I can barely stand to wait...

But I must.


----------



## sjsfiji (Jul 13, 2006)

Flashlightphreak,

As for the RCR123, are you referring to the brightness on the 3.0V or 3.7V?

thanks,

sjsfiji


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jul 13, 2006)

The 3.7 volt protected r123. I bought some from lighthound.com along with the Nano travel charger. I'm very pleased.

I've put a number of hours runtime, with no problems... It can get hot after a few minutes, but again, no problems.


----------



## lexina (Jul 13, 2006)

Alin10123 said:


> Are you referring to the tint of the finish? or the tint of the LED?


 
sorry for being ambiguous. i meant the tint of the Led. i guess, even though it's a Fenix, there's still a bit of "luxeon lottery" involved.


----------



## phatalbert (Jul 13, 2006)

this_is_nascar: thanks for the aweseome plot! How long did the energizer e2 lithiums go until 50%...and beyond?


----------



## Blazer (Jul 19, 2006)

FlashlightPhreak said:


> The 3.7 volt protected r123. I bought some from lighthound.com along with the Nano travel charger. I'm very pleased.
> 
> I've put a number of hours runtime, with no problems... It can get hot after a few minutes, but again, no problems.


 
Good to hear, I just got my 3.7v RCR123A's today and have them charging right now, can't wait for that light to go green...

I guess if it's getting hot that means that the heat is dissapating from the body, which is a good thing...

I love the P1 on a BS primary, so I think I'm really going to be happy with the RCR123A's from what's posted here.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jul 19, 2006)

Has anyone added flupic to a P1?Can it be done?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jul 19, 2006)

Paul6ppca said:


> Has anyone added flupic to a P1?Can it be done?



Here I go opening my mouth again when I know that I shouldn't, however...................... why the heck would you want to do that? I don't see the FluPIC as being an enhancement to the P1, it's rather a limiting factor to what the P1 is so great at. Sometimes folks need to leave well enough alone. Not every light produced is a candidate for modding, beleive it or not.


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 19, 2006)

My P1 works great on R123As, but, thanks to the great runtime charts showing the long, flat output on primaries, I have been using my P1 with all the partially depleted CR123s I have accumulated. Terrific little light, and now that the bezel twistie has loosened up (about 100 twists back and forth in quick succession, repeated a couple of times, seemed to do the trick), I like it even more.


----------



## Blazer (Jul 19, 2006)

Green Light on the Charger.....

Had to wait about 15 min before posting this because I couldn't see as a result of looking into the light...I know....I know....:shrug: 

WOW, without comparing primaries and rcr's side by side I can already see the difference RCR's are probably 20-30% brighter by the naked eye. Now the batt was hot off the charger, but I'm real happy with the investment in the charger and RCR123A's from Lighthound (guilt free lumens :thumbsup: )...I even got a couple of extras for some other lights.


----------



## FEATHERSTONE (Jul 20, 2006)

*Fenix P1*

I was wondering if anyone has a outside beam shot of this little light, Im wanting to order one and was wondering how good the throw is.

Thank you..


----------



## Ritch (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1*

I have no beamshot, but after testing the P1 outside, I would say, it illuminates a person before a dark background (bushes) for approximately 30 meters rather good. I hope, this is a little reference point for you.

regards,
Richard


----------



## Mad1 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1*

This thread should help you out.  

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/121857&highlight=beamshot


----------



## Pumaman (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1*

HIGHLY recommended. Hotter spot, more throw and spill than a QIII but less floody, even beam. Much whiter than my l2p and slightly more powerful with similar beam properties. I'd like to have an orange peel reflector in another one for a short range light. Only wish the P1 had 2 stages cause normal is freakin' bright!! Still worth every cent. I will try to check later(after dark) and if no outside pics posted I will try to take a couple.


----------



## Somy Nex (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1*

not outdoors but i do have beamshots down a ~30-yard corridor.

Reference:




P1:



Peak Caribbean:



Jetbeam Jet-I:



Fenix L1P:



the rest of the gallery.


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1*



Pumaman said:


> the P1 . . . is freakin' bright!!



That is true. Been carrying it for a while. Last few nights used it to check on the Powernoodle Progeny after they embraced Morpheus (Greek God of sleep). Even with my thumb over the lens, the P1 is too bright. So its good for most things - especially given its tiny size - but its not good (nor intended) for stealth. Wised up and started using my Proton on ultra-low output for the nighttime bed check.

Nice pics, Somy.

peace


----------



## Kid9P (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1*

Anyone have a side by side beam shot of the P1 vs HDS B42 ???
Very curious:naughty:


----------



## chiphead (Jul 20, 2006)

Mine is on order!

chiphead


----------



## Sigman (Jul 21, 2006)

Blazer said:


> Had to wait about 15 min before posting this because I couldn't see as a result of looking into the light...I know....I know....:shrug:


Why oh WHY do we do that?! I did it today with a Pierce M10! Yikes!


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry for the late response. The tint on my P1 is great, it's white with no blue or greenish hues whatsoever. Also, I can't see any difference in the color tint with either type of battery i.e. cr123 or R123.

Still pleased as punch with the P1 !!!!!


----------



## FEATHERSTONE (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1*

well I just placed my order with the fenix store, and battery station for 10 more batteries, now I can leave my Inova X03 at home and carry this lil p1 for edc.

Thanks to all for posting, its much appreciated, punaman if you do ever get a chance to take those outside photos that would be great.

Thanks Somy Nex for the photo's, seems like the lil guy packs a good punch for its size..


----------



## JimH (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1*

The P1 is my new favorite EDC. I run a 3.6v 700mAh li-ion RCR123 in it. I use it so often that I keep one battery in a nano charger and one in the P1 and swap them every day.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking forward to getting one, but it gets farther and farther out into the future...

 with no relief in sight!


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jul 21, 2006)

my natural P1`s output is nice and white, I wish it had a two level output though.

it will not be long before i order a black version.

I found this 5% code on greeled`s cpf special webpage "CPF5"

I dont know if it still works.

regards.


----------



## Pumaman (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1*



FEATHERSTONE said:


> well I just placed my order with the fenix store, and battery station for 10 more batteries, now I can leave my Inova X03 at home and carry this lil p1 for edc.
> 
> Thanks to all for posting, its much appreciated, punaman if you do ever get a chance to take those outside photos that would be great.
> 
> Thanks Somy Nex for the photo's, seems like the lil guy packs a good punch for its size..


 
sorry, can't do beamshots currently because of lightning storm, but you will see for yourself how well it performs:huh: 

enjoy!


----------



## Pokerstud (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1*

I just got mine, and I cannot believe the light that comes out of this tiny thing. Small enough you might forget it's in your pocket, throw equal to my E1l, weighs nothing. Very impressed and happy with it.


----------



## Alin10123 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Fenix P1*

Your eyes will pop out when you see how small the light actually is. The pics on the website make it look a little bigger than it is. But then... switch the light on where it's dark and your eyes will REALLY pop out at how much output there is. A nice bright and tight hotspot with tons of sidespill. The hotspot provides tons of throw for an LED as well. The P1 works especially great if there's no street lights or anything like that around. Moonlight is ok as it will still punch through it. I've had mine for a few days now and i'm still impressed. It's my new EDC. Last night i had actually shown the light off to the first person since i've owned it. 

A dude was showing me the inside of an airplane cockpit at night. He didn't want to turn power on or it might drain the battery. So i used the P1 to light up literally the whole panel. He didn't think much of it because he didn't see the small light i was holding. Anyways after we stepped out i showed him the P1. His eyes got really big and he said "was that the light you just used to illuminate the inside?" i said yea. He was like "WOW~ that's a ton of light! From a little tiny flashlight too". 

Needless to say he was impressed. Of course... getting back to my car i said "you want to see a really impressive light?". I then whipped out my ROP. hehehe


----------



## Alin10123 (Jul 22, 2006)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> my natural P1`s output is nice and white, I wish it had a two level output though.
> 
> it will not be long before i order a black version.
> 
> ...



I tried using that. However... when you take into consideration for that website that you can use CPF5 on, then compare it to the pricing that fenix-store.com has. I think they're roughly the same. Fenix-store has free shipping whereas i believe the other website you have to pay shipping but get a discount. So i think it ends up being just about the same.


----------



## FEATHERSTONE (Jul 24, 2006)

Well my P1 arrived today, Fenix store kicks arse, orderd on Friday afternoon, got here today, so did my batteries from Batterystation, thats quick service.

I tossed in a new Battery station battery in, closed the doors, not real dark, but damn if that lil light doesnt light up a room, room is about 14 feet and it lit it up, real bright, and that wasnt even in real darkness. The only light I have that is small is a CMG ultra so you could imagine my shock lol. When I turned that head on, the words that came out was, ya gotta be kidding me, this lil guy packs a punch, and is freakin tiny.Also to note, the beam is nice and white, with good spill, this will be my EDC....

Also I like the lil sheath that comes with the P1, plus the extra o ring and little clasp, nice touch by Fenix. No battery rattle when in the off position.

Waiting for night time so I can see how the P1 really shines..

Thanks to everyone here for your help, I greatly appreciate it. And thanks to The Fenix Store and Batterystation for there quick service...


----------



## Norm (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all, I have just received my natural P1 seems to be a great little light, when compared to my HDS 42XRGT it seems to be about as bright with the slightest sign of tint so slight I couldn't tell you what colour the tint is, with the HDS off the beam looks very white.
I am very happy with my purchase, delivery was about ten days to Australia (about average).


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm impressed with how small the thing is. I haven't gotten my CR123As yet (first lithium light!), but I hope they arrive soon. The upside is that I was able to add a headlight to my AmondoTech order of cells before it shipped.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Pumaman, check out this thread. I got a pack of 5 resistors (film, 50ohm) from Digi-Key to try out the 2-stage mod. If anyone wants one of these resistors, post here or PM me for my address for a SASE. No charge, because I only have one P1 and I don't need that many resistors!


----------



## phatalbert (Aug 1, 2006)

P1 PM..... SENT!


----------



## the fuzz (Aug 1, 2006)

After readint this thread i also got a P1

Man this throws at least 35 to 40 meters i freaked. 
And its soo small but the light is blinding .

Best money ive spent (besides my E1) 

And its so light (weight) 

One question whats the o ring for .

I d recomend this light as an edc


----------



## phatalbert (Aug 1, 2006)

The o-ring above the threads is for water resistance and the o-ring in the package is a spare


----------



## jr1828 (Aug 1, 2006)

I also ordered a P1. I ordered from Fenix-Store on Thursday evening, and received it on Monday am. Fast Shipping!






Having only previously used mini-mags and such, I was amazed at how much light the P1 output. Super Bright (it scorched my retinas nicely), Nice long throw, and a decently wide spill -and that was on a primary cell. I was so impressed with the light weight and performance, I figued I'd try it on my bike:




It was well worth the money. Now I just need to order some RCR123's and see how bright the P1 can really get!


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Aug 1, 2006)

I use my P1 as a 'dress light' when I can only carry one small light (like going out to a pub or club).

Amazing brightness, fantastic run time, nice white beam and cool 'wow' factor when blinding drunken friends.  

Cracking little light...well worth the money IMO.



CFU


----------



## NaturalMystic (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey jr1828,
where'd you get the mounting strap for your P1/bike handle bars? I saw a website with it last night but can't remember where I saved the bookmark.


----------



## jr1828 (Aug 1, 2006)

NaturalMystic said:


> Hey jr1828,
> where'd you get the mounting strap for your P1/bike handle bars? I saw a website with it last night but can't remember where I saved the bookmark.


 

I got 3 of them on Ebay for $4 shipped. I think they might be generic versions, but they still work well.

Here is a link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Advent-U-Lock-Block-Kit-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ120015451410QQihZ002QQcategoryZ58100QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## powernoodle (Aug 1, 2006)

tsask said:


> could anyone compare a P1/RCR123 to a Orb Raw



Just experimented on that one at the Powernoodle Compound. The Raw T-bin on a RCR2 is brighter than the P1/RCR123, but the latter is a close second. You can tell the difference, but they are pretty much in the same league. Since Orb recommends only 1-2 minutes burn at a time on the Raw because of heat, and because it costs 2x as much, I think the P1 is more of a practical EDC. The P1 is a little longer, but seems more robust for the abuses of pocket carry. Buy both. Carry the P1, and wow your friends with the Raw. JMO.

cheers


----------



## tsask (Aug 2, 2006)

powernoodle said:


> Just experimented on that one at the Powernoodle Compound. The Raw T-bin on a RCR2 is brighter than the P1/RCR123, but the latter is a close second. You can tell the difference, but they are pretty much in the same league. Since Orb recommends only 1-2 minutes burn at a time on the Raw because of heat, and because it costs 2x as much, I think the P1 is more of a practical EDC. The P1 is a little longer, but seems more robust for the abuses of pocket carry. Buy both. Carry the P1, and wow your friends with the Raw. JMO.
> 
> cheers


thanks! That's what I did. P1 on a protected RCR123 & Orb Raw 3 watt!


----------



## Krit (Aug 2, 2006)

I think P1 is full regulated as nextgen circuit, fall regulated when voltage drop around 2.0V. It's very small for carry but too small for comfortable use.


----------

